# Andrew Bynum to sign with Pacers



## Knick Killer

The Pacers are closing in on adding even more size to their already impressive frontline.

According to ESPN.com, the Pacers are planning to sign center Andrew Bynum, who was recently waived by the Cleveland Cavaliers.

http://mweb.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24426298/report-pacers-plan-to-sign-andrew-bynum]

Thrilled to see this. Not because we need him, but because Miami probably could have used him. Low risk, high reward.


----------



## Gonzo

We just picked him up.

I don't think he can hurt our chemistry. We have nothing to lose and if he can get healthy and help off the bench he will be a lot better than Mahinmi.


----------



## Gonzo

> “We are obviously happy to have him join our team,” said Pacers President of Basketball Operations Larry Bird. “He gives us added size, he is a skilled big man and he has championship experience. With the minutes he gets, he should be a valuable addition.”
> 
> Bynum will join the Pacers sometime next week.
> 
> “It really wasn’t a hard decision, I think it’s the right fit for me and, in all honesty, I think we’ve got the best chance of winning,” said Bynum. “It will be great to back up Roy and I’ll do whatever I can to help this team.


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/pacers-sign-andrew-bynum


----------



## Pacers Fan

This is our counter to Greg Oden. You can't play him all game, Miami!





...that was sarcasm, in case anyone needs help.


----------



## R-Star

How many backup bigs are better than Ian in the first place? And I'll ask the same thing I've been asking for a while, why do people act like Bynum is still good? His last good season was the 11-12 season in LA. Since then he bailed on Philly not even playing a game for them, went to Cleveland, played like shit and supposedly slept with someones wife, then got cut from Chicago. In that period of time hes said multiple times his body is done and he doesn't want to play basketball anymore.


This is probably the worst signing the Pacers could make. Is the Pacers locker room strong enough to completely block this guy out? Probably. Do I want a guy with Bynums history around Lance? No ****ing way. 

Do I also want to take a competent backup in Ian Mahinmi, and say "Good work buddy, but you're at the end of the bench now. Sorry." You're just risking ****ing up team chemistry even without Bynums help on that one. Players can say whatever they want, but no one wants to be replaced. 


Again though, can someone come out and tell me why hes a good player? Because years of stats tell otherwise at this point. His career is over.


----------



## Knick Killer

@R-Star my man you're overreacting. Bynum will have a very small role on our team. Sure he has some bad history but it would take more than one guy to ruin our locker room. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief

Congratulations, this guy has a lot of Laker championship warrior pride in his blood and maybe he can spill some of it on the rest of your team. This is exactly the type of move you needed to make to be truly feared!


----------



## clownskull

R-Star said:


> How many backup bigs are better than Ian in the first place? And I'll ask the same thing I've been asking for a while, why do people act like Bynum is still good? His last good season was the 11-12 season in LA. Since then he bailed on Philly not even playing a game for them, went to Cleveland, played like shit and supposedly slept with someones wife, then got cut from Chicago. In that period of time hes said multiple times his body is done and he doesn't want to play basketball anymore.
> 
> 
> This is probably the worst signing the Pacers could make. Is the Pacers locker room strong enough to completely block this guy out? Probably. Do I want a guy with Bynums history around Lance? No ****ing way.
> 
> Do I also want to take a competent backup in Ian Mahinmi, and say "Good work buddy, but you're at the end of the bench now. Sorry." You're just risking ****ing up team chemistry even without Bynums help on that one. Players can say whatever they want, but no one wants to be replaced.
> 
> 
> Again though, can someone come out and tell me why hes a good player? Because years of stats tell otherwise at this point. His career is over.


i'm not nearly as worried as you. here's why:
A) we needed another backup center. roy could get sick for an extended period and ian has been known to pick up fouls at times at a quick rate. we don't have another real center after ian. and i don't want to throw west or scola in there as they just aren't true centers. every other spot we have guys that make us 3 deep there. this pick up gives us that needed depth

B) he is going to a team and organization that is focused on winning it all. they will not tolerate shenanigans. if he gets out of line- i figure dave west would gladly straighten him out. and if he keeps it up, the pacers can always boot him after march 2nd which means no other team can pick him up and use him against us.

he is a late season rental who is getting the chance to prove he is worth a decent or better contract. he knows he's running out of chances quickly. and yes, bynum sn't as good as he once was but, i'd say he is the best available. i don't know why you think this means we are throwing ian to the scrap heap. i look at bynum as more of an insurance policy.


----------



## R-Star

Mark my ****ing words. Its going to be way too late when you all apologize.


----------



## clownskull

R-Star said:


> Mark my ****ing words. Its going to be way too late when you all apologize.


i'd say bynum has been a nice addition. he's been a help. certainly more than oden has for miami.


----------



## R-Star

clownskull said:


> i'd say bynum has been a nice addition. he's been a help. certainly more than oden has for miami.


We'll see. Guys played 2 games is already out again for an undisclosed period of time. 


As far as Oden, I laughed at the signing as soon as they made it. I laugh even more when people act like hes been some sort of force out there. Hes been invisible. I'll laugh when Roy and West eat him for breakfast in the East finals. That is if he even touches the floor.


----------



## Knick Killer

> Andrew Bynum won’t join the Pacers on their trip to New York, but instead will stay in town to treat swelling in his knees that are causing him pain — and to miss games.
> “The knees are still swollen so he’s going to stay behind to get some work in here and some treatment here,” Pacers coach Frank Vogel said following Tuesday’s practice. “We’ll see where he’s at when we get back.”
> Bynum, who was in practice gear but didn’t participate on Tuesday, admitted there’s some concern for his recent setback. After scoring 15 points and grabbing nine rebounds in exactly 20 minutes of work Saturday night in Detroit, Bynum has experienced significant swelling in his right knee to the point where he underwent an MRI and had it drained Monday afternoon.
> “This one is a little concerning for me because it caused a lot more fluid,” he said. “I haven’t had that much fluid in there since like the (2010) Boston Finals in L.A.”
> That was almost four years ago.
> “It’s not fun,” Bynum added. “It is what it is at this point.”
> Doctors analyzed the MRI Tuesday morning, according to Bynum, and he expects to know more Tuesday afternoon.
> As Vogel has said, they knew what they were signing up for. But that doesn’t mean it’s any easier to deal with.
> “[It's] not really disappointing at all, to be honest,” he said. “We knew he was going to be in and out of the lineup. He’s got some problems with his knees, we’re well aware of that, and we’ll be excited with what he can give us when he’s in there.”
> When that might be, however, is unclear.
> Bynum has 23 points and 19 rebounds to his name in two games (36 minutes total) with the Pacers.


http://blogs.pacers.com/2014/03/18/bynum-has-knee-drained-will-stay-in-indy-for-treatment/

Hopefully he can be healthy for playoffs.


----------



## LeGoat06

R-Star said:


> We'll see. Guys played 2 games is already out again for an undisclosed period of time.
> 
> 
> As far as Oden, I laughed at the signing as soon as they made it. I laugh even more when people act like hes been some sort of force out there. Hes been invisible. I'll laugh when Roy and West eat him for breakfast in the East finals. That is if he even touches the floor.


He's not invisible. They've just been too careful with him. But I agree people that think he is going to be some kind of difference maker are pretty naive. Especially with the way they've been allocating minutes towards him


----------



## R-Star

Now the word indefinitely is being added to him being out.

Great signing. Could have still had OJ on the team.


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star said:


> Now the word indefinitely is being added to him being out.
> 
> Great signing. Could have still had OJ on the team.


Bynum's signing hasn't hurt us at all. At least he has a chance to have an impact in this years playoffs, OJ did not. I was as big of a fan of OJ as anyone but I'd rather take a chance on Bynum any day.


----------



## Maravilla

As long as he is still getting haircuts during halftimes you guys should be fine. Keep that don king hair in check.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> Bynum's signing hasn't hurt us at all. At least he has a chance to have an impact in this years playoffs, OJ did not. I was as big of a fan of OJ as anyone but I'd rather take a chance on Bynum any day.


We already took the chance. He played 2 games and is already out. Not out for a week or two. Out indefinitely. 

I'm relying on this guy to provide absolutely nothing in the playoffs. If I'm Vogel I'm telling Scola and Mahinmi that even if Bynum is supposedly healthy, they're still my guys come the playoffs.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Any updates on Bynum?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diable

I hear he bowled a 230 at the Woodland Bowling center and got a ticket for parking in the handicap space out front.


----------



## edabomb

I heard he was busy aiming for "off the 2000 EC Champs banner, off the scoreboard, off the advertising hoardings - nothing but net".


----------



## R-Star

edabomb said:


> I heard he was busy aiming for "off the 2000 EC Champs banner, off the scoreboard, off the advertising hoardings - nothing but net".


I wouldn't be surprised. This guy just doesn't get it.

And if he is healthy at any time during the playoffs, I hope we don't even bother dressing him. He doesn't get to just come in and play the big games after Mahinmi played all season and fought for the team.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Any updates on Bynum that don't involve people trying to be funny? Is he expected to play in the first round?


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Any updates on Bynum that don't involve people trying to be funny? Is he expected to play in the first round?


Haven't heard anything, which makes me think no.


----------



## Gonzo

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...ry-bird-discusses-current-state-team/7676081/

We'll try him again in the Playoffs


----------



## R-Star

R-Star said:


> Mark my ****ing words. Its going to be way too late when you all apologize.


Yep.


----------



## Knick Killer

R-Star said:


> Yep.



Oh shut up. We're not out yet.


----------



## R-Star

Knick Killer said:


> Oh shut up. We're not out yet.


And hopefully we won't be. I'm not done cheering for the team.

Just reminding you that I called this.


----------

